# 29G NPT Riparium



## PaulG (Apr 25, 2011)

A 29G no tech Riparium. The inspiration comes from BigTom (Ukaps) and Hydrophyte, owner of RipariumSupply, so a big thanks to them for starters!

I wanted to try something new, I wanted it to be cheap and at least fairly self sustaining. I don't mind the occasional feed or adding of ferts but I'd like to keep water changes to a minimum. I suffer from ME and I find them difficult on anything other than really small tanks. Plus I wanted the challenge of going El Natural.

Rocks, gravel and soil in. Around 1 inch of each.










Planters in.










A few plants to start.










Moved the peace Lilly...




























Magnolia leaves from the garden still waiting to sink. All the plants are terrarium cuttings so I'm hoping they adjust to the lower humidity.










Any questions feel free to ask!


----------



## bigtoto (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi PaulG,
Can you please tell me where you got your planters? Thanks.


----------



## PaulG (Apr 25, 2011)

bigtoto said:


> Hi PaulG,
> Can you please tell me where you got your planters? Thanks.


Hey, just replied to your PM with info.

Newish pic. More plants arriving soon.










Riparium section from left to right:

Philodendron scandens (big broad leaves)

Asclepias curassavica (tall plant)

Rotala rotindifolia

Ludwigia repens

Hygrophilia polysperma

Cyperus isolucladus (tall plant, may stems)

Hydrocotyl vulgaris (little round leaves, also floating bare rooted)

Vesicularia dubyana (java moss, tucked in there somewhere)

Fittonia albivenis (red leaves)

Spathiphyllum sp. (peace lilly, not sure which species)

Pilea cardieri (back right, white and green leaves)

Ludwigia natans

Pellonia repens (climbing out of the tank far right

Aquatic section:

Sagittaria subulata

Vesicularia dubyana

Bacopa Sp.

Cryptocoryne moehimannii

Cryptocoryne Undulata Kasselman

Bacopa amplexicaulis

Anubias Nana

Hygrophilai polysperma


----------



## PaulG (Apr 25, 2011)

From last month...


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Very nice! I love swamps, LOL.


----------



## activesize (Jun 26, 2011)

Wow. Most impressive and surprisingly awesome. That F. albivenis looks really exotic in there up close. It's totally cool that you have done this and shown how it's possible with a little cleverness to take the familiar box form and create both fully aquatic and marginal areas as well. It seems like you've got the sessile aspect down pretty much but any plans for motive life in there? 

Now you have really got me thinking about ripariums and I thank you for that. It seems like the key difference of a riparium compared to a fully aquatic design is the optimal design of the tank itself. Normally, the riparium tank would need to be relatively wide to allow sufficient light penetration basically in the front, because the rear will be pretty much covered over by the riparium plants. Also, In the absence of sunlight I'm guessing that you need about 2 to 4 times the light output for an NPT ie. 4 T5 HO bulbs instead of 1 or 2 for example. But, also less submerged aquatic plants would be required than in a typical NPT because of the additional biofiltration provided by the marginal plant roots. Of course, in NPT talk a spectacular 'aerial advantage' could be obtained, as well. Fish would benefit from the additional cover and perhaps all sorts of insects and mites could be allowed to set up shop in the overhead leaves and flowers to provide additional live food...


----------



## PaulG (Apr 25, 2011)

activesize said:


> Wow. Most impressive and surprisingly awesome. That F. albivenis looks really exotic in there up close. It's totally cool that you have done this and shown how it's possible with a little cleverness to take the familiar box form and create both fully aquatic and marginal areas as well. It seems like you've got the sessile aspect down pretty much but any plans for motive life in there?


Thankyou!

I'm totally undecided on fauna right now. I had settled on Lemon tetras but I've heard reports about them being liable to jump. I have a few species in mind but I'd still like a little more growth before I add anything. I should put some new pictures up as it's developed since taking these.



> Now you have really got me thinking about ripariums and I thank you for that.


It's good to see more people interested in ripariums, they add a whole new dimension to standard planted aquariums, I really hope they catch on further.



> It seems like the key difference of a riparium compared to a fully aquatic design is the optimal design of the tank itself. Normally, the riparium tank would need to be relatively wide to allow sufficient light penetration basically in the front, because the rear will be pretty much covered over by the riparium plants.


Indeed. Given the choice I'd prefer a much, much deeper tank. I only had 12 inches to work with which meant difficulty in planting the aquatic section.



> Also, In the absence of sunlight I'm guessing that you need about 2 to 4 times the light output for an NPT ie. 4 T5 HO bulbs instead of 1 or 2 for example.


Something like that for sure. I'm using 2 x 24w HO T5, but then I'm only trying to reach low light levels in the aquatic section. It seems to be working as I'd hoped, but still some of the taller riparium plants are reaching the luminaire! I'd love to get an even stronger light system and grow plants that reach the 3/4 ft mark.



> But, also less submerged aquatic plants would be required than in a typical NPT because of the additional biofiltration provided by the marginal plant roots.


Precisely. From what I've read Cyperus and spathiphyllum provide excellent filtration, which is why I've chosen these as part of the riparium section.



> Of course, in NPT talk a spectacular 'aerial advantage' could be obtained, as well. Fish would benefit from the additional cover and perhaps all sorts of insects and mites could be allowed to set up shop in the overhead leaves and flowers to provide additional live food...


Now that's an interesting idea!


----------



## PaulG (Apr 25, 2011)

Michael said:


> Very nice! I love swamps, LOL.


So do I !


----------



## PaulG (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## PaulG (Apr 25, 2011)

10 Flame Tetras added


----------



## ocellatus (Jan 28, 2012)

Wow, that looks fantastic. What did you use for substrate in the baskets?

O


----------



## PaulG (Apr 25, 2011)

ocellatus said:


> Wow, that looks fantastic. What did you use for substrate in the baskets?
> 
> O


Hydroton.










Any ideas on how to resolve my cloudy water issues?


----------



## activesize (Jun 26, 2011)

Paul, 

I'm glad that you made the decision to get the flame tetras as they are wonderful. I've kept flame tetras in a 30 gallon community tank back in my non-plant (or dying plant days), and even then they didn't jump out or show any tendency to do so. Even more, fish tend to calm down a great deal in planted tanks. For instance, I have 5 serpae tetras in with two flagfish, lyretail mollies, a school of rasboras, and other small fish and none of them show any type of aggression whatsoever. Kuhli loaches run amok there and live in the upper reaches of plant leaves. Large Rainbow sharks get along pleasantly with clearly defined territories. Sure, there are general guidelines and extreme personalities and situations, but a lot of those stories about fish behavior don't really apply to NPT-like setups. So, those rules are just meant to be broken just like other rules of fish keeping that don't necessarily apply to NPT's. 

Your water doesn't look cloudy in your photos. When did the cloudy water appear? Was it after you added the flame tetras?


----------



## PaulG (Apr 25, 2011)

activesize said:


> Paul,
> 
> I'm glad that you made the decision to get the flame tetras as they are wonderful. I've kept flame tetras in a 30 gallon community tank back in my non-plant (or dying plant days), and even then they didn't jump out or show any tendency to do so. Even more, fish tend to calm down a great deal in planted tanks. For instance, I have 5 serpae tetras in with two flagfish, lyretail mollies, a school of rasboras, and other small fish and none of them show any type of aggression whatsoever. Kuhli loaches run amok there and live in the upper reaches of plant leaves. Large Rainbow sharks get along pleasantly with clearly defined territories. Sure, there are general guidelines and extreme personalities and situations, but a lot of those stories about fish behavior don't really apply to NPT-like setups. So, those rules are just meant to be broken just like other rules of fish keeping that don't necessarily apply to NPT's.
> 
> Your water doesn't look cloudy in your photos. When did the cloudy water appear? Was it after you added the flame tetras?


They're a fantastic fish. Really glad I chose them. Initially quite shy but settling in well.

It's not overly cloudy, I think after my initial cycle I left it too long before adding fish so I'm going through a small mini cycle which is making the water a little cloudy. Bit of an NPT rookie error. Have been making small WC each day to keep the parameters down.

Once the tank is more established I may add more Flames, have a nice big shoal!


----------



## PaulG (Apr 25, 2011)

Low quality Iphone video. The water quality is fantastic in real life, super clear. No problems to report.


----------



## PaulG (Apr 25, 2011)

Spoke too soon.

One of the Tetras has pop eye in both eyes 

Any ideas? The Ph has dropped down to 6 from 7.4 I assume from all the decomposing organics etc.

Am 0 Ni 0 Na 10.


----------



## PaulG (Apr 25, 2011)

*The point where he realises he forgot to add a calcium carbonate source to the substrate*


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------

